# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  24 Tub 6qt. Baby Rack

## DS-Colubrids

All I need is the backing board and my heat tape, and then I'll load'em in...

----------

BEasy119 (11-18-2010)

----------


## BEasy119

What are the measurements and how much did it cost for you to build that? :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:

----------


## RichsBallPythons

One thing i would suggest beings this rack will be for babies is closing up the sides and back.

Babies are more skittish and stress easier when more light is exposed to them. Small and dark will be best with babies.

Just buy some pegboard or some other .25" wood sheet and cut it to fit.

----------


## DS-Colubrids

Yea, the Backing Board I was talking about will cover the back and two sides, but thanks for the tip... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Here's a guide...I took ideas from a few other 
DIY posts on the web and youtube, and used what I thought to be the best and cost effective methods...

Supplies:
4'x8' Melamine ($25)
4'x8' Hard Board ($12)
1"x 2"x8' Flurring Strips [5] ($15)
1"x 3"x8' Flurring Strips [4] ($15)
3" Casters [4] ($12)
Heat Tape [5ft] ($28)


-[13] Cuts 18"x 15" of the Melamine for the shelfs
-[1] Cut 18"x 56" of Particleboard, for the back ($12)
             *Left over pieces of the 4'x8' will cover the sides [2 cuts] 10"x56"
-[26] Cuts of the 1"x2" Flurring Strips 14" long for the side rails
-[4] Cuts of the 1"x3" Flurring Strips 65" to hold the Shelfs up...

*Pre-drill the Melamine shelfs to put on the side rails...






*Add Casters and apply the heat tape to the backing board
Its made to hold 24 [6qt. Tubs], I used blank cd's for the spacing on the tubs and have no stuck tubs, its perfect....




-Other Materials:
  Drywall Screws 1 1/4"
  Foil Tape to hold the heat tape...
  Buy tubs as needed...

Will update post when finished with rack...

----------


## Cody John Steele

Nice rack  :Smile:  Hope the rest of it goes together great!  :Very Happy: 

Where in the world did you find Melamine for $25 for a 4X8 sheet? I've seen nothing but $36 and up.  :Tears:

----------


## LP.

Nice and simple rack, I like it!

I have one question though with building racks... I've seen most people choose drywall screws rather then regular screws. Why is that?  :Confused:

----------


## DS-Colubrids

> Nice and simple rack, I like it!
> 
> I have one question though with building racks... I've seen most people choose drywall screws rather then regular screws. Why is that?


I use them because they are cheaper, and seem to work 
well with woodworking...I did find a link that talks about it more...
http://www.woodbin.com/misc/drywall_screws.htm

----------


## SilverBlaze

I know its a 4' by 8' sheet but is it like 3/4 inch or 5/8 inch thick???

----------


## RichsBallPythons

its .75

----------

SilverBlaze (06-12-2011)

----------


## SilverBlaze

Thanks Rich, your always a big help. Also thanks again for wiring that heat tape for me last year...

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> Thanks Rich, your always a big help. Also thanks again for wiring that heat tape for me last year...


No problem glad to help

----------


## knox

I never get tired of people's handywork.  Job well done!

----------


## SilverBlaze

Could you use 5/8 inch melamine instead of 3/4 inch melamine? Also how did you cut your melamine because you have to take account for the extra inch or 2 on melamine and the width of the saw blade...

----------


## RichsBallPythons

yes you can use 5/8th.

Just draw your lines and cut on the outside of the line to account for the 1/8th saw blade

----------


## SilverBlaze

I get all my wood cut at lowes cause me with a sharp object is a scary thought for my friends. I'm surprised they even let me handle the drill when I built my rack last week... So basically I would tell them what size pieces I need outta the board and pray to the god of wood cutting that they do it right... I was there and got melamine for my 28qt rack and they cut one set of shelves like a quarter of an inch too wide. Lucky I got wood for 2 racks so one rack will have slightly wider shelves which is fine by me but still not sure how they did it in the first place.

----------

